# question about sponsoring an award at a show



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

What if two or more dogs qualify? 
You know it'd be easier to sponsor an obedience award for highest scoring champion. If your club draws a big entry in obedience you could limit it to HS CH golden, or if not, just high scoring CH any breed.
Sponsoring awards with an emotional connection are a great idea but make sure there will be someone there to actually win it!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I was actually hoping for quite a few qualifiers....
I don't think you'd get many out of 6-9 or 9-12, but that would leave 12-18, am bred, bred by, AOH, and open, times 2 for dogs and bitches.
So at most, 10 awards? I could deal with that, although I strongly doubt all 10 would meet the criteria. Lord knows I'd be THRILLED if they did! I'd love to see that many well rounded goldens entered in our show. (heck last year I think there were only 10 goldens entered, period).
It's a small show, so more than likely there won't be any AOH and probably not any Am Bred, possibly not any bred by, either.
I've NEVER seen a CH golden in any of our obedience shows. Ever. Not even in any nearby shows, let alone our kennel club's show which is so small.
I would like to restrict it to goldens rathen than any obed. dogs with a CH.
This will possibly open me up to a lot of flack, but there are a lot of breeds in which, in my uneducated opinion, it's much easier to get a CH than it is in goldens. In some breeds (around here) the people CH their dogs without ever competing with anyone else's dogs, just their own. It would really annoy me to put that on a level with someone who has CH'd a golden. 
I'm probably missing something here, but to me a CH is much more prestigious in a breed where it takes 23 dogs to make a major than in a breed where it takes 3. JMO of course. (like the way I hedged that 10 times so that when people point out I'm wrong I can fall back on it??)




K9-Design said:


> What if two or more dogs qualify?
> You know it'd be easier to sponsor an obedience award for highest scoring champion. If your club draws a big entry in obedience you could limit it to HS CH golden, or if not, just high scoring CH any breed.
> Sponsoring awards with an emotional connection are a great idea but make sure there will be someone there to actually win it!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Gini and I used to do trophies for Goldens at the local show (until the club became an unfunny joke). People used to enter and say they were better than at specialites. We did something for BOB, BOS, BOW, and WD & WB. Also for Best Puppy if that was offered at the show. One year we had the placement/show/date and a GR embroidered on something useful, in the same colors as the AKC award - ie a large purple bath towel embroidered in gold for BOB, one in red & wht for BOS, and large hand towels in purple and gold for Winners... we did the same with wide nylon leashes aother year. Gini had an artist friend had paint a set of 4 wine glasses fo BOB, 2 for BOS, and Tumblers for WD/WB one year. Fun, distinctive and useful items are most appreciated.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Those are all great ideas! I wanted to stear clear of yet more ribbons, etc. but towels and/or glasses are a great idea. I've seen "directors chairs" done, too, which wouldn't be bad if I could have them embroidered with a golden and something clever.
But what do you think of the overall idea of a combined conformation/obedience requirement? Is that too hard logistically? I thought that since I'd make it a CD or higher BEFORE THE CLOSING OF THE SHOW I'd be able to check the golden entries and see how many would even be possible winners. The embroidered items would be cool, then, because I'd know what the maximum needed would be.

Just thinking out loud....here's a different idea....
how about also offering a single, larger award to the class winner with the highest obedience title? Of course, there could be more than one winner in that case if I got several dogs with a CD that won classes and no one with a higher title. But at our show, not likely. LOL I could enter Tito in a class where he'd be the only entry and then he could win it since he'd BETTER have a UD by then (the show isn't until Oct. 2010!) and it's sad to say how few goldens in this area are in breed that are also in obedience.

Just trying to mull these things over.




Pointgold said:


> Gini and I used to do trophies for Goldens at the local show (until the club became an unfunny joke). People used to enter and say they were better than at specialites. We did something for BOB, BOS, BOW, and WD & WB. Also for Best Puppy if that was offered at the show. One year we had the placement/show/date and a GR embroidered on something useful, in the same colors as the AKC award - ie a large purple bath towel embroidered in gold for BOB, one in red & wht for BOS, and large hand towels in purple and gold for Winners... we did the same with wide nylon leashes aother year. Gini had an artist friend had paint a set of 4 wine glasses fo BOB, 2 for BOS, and Tumblers for WD/WB one year. Fun, distinctive and useful items are most appreciated.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Do they keep track of those kind of special awards at conformation shows? We do them all the time at our obedience trial, but I didn't think it was done in conformtaion - other than for the big wins.

Why not do it at the obed show? HS CH Golden in any regular obedience class?

Another special award I like to sponsor is HS First Time Shown in Nov A. I like to support the newbies! I'll also do HS Nov A since not every trial will have a very first-timer.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Not sure, and it's a good question. That's why I wondered if it was logistically too hard to do? I've seen special awards handed out ringside at a couple shows in breed, so maybe? I'd have to find out.
Just curious, have you seen any CH goldens in your obedience shows? I've never seen any. I've seen a couple who also show in breed but weren't CH dogs. One, it was kind of funny, she was going on and on (to me) about her dog being a "conformation dog" and then she had the jump (in Open A) set at 20 inches!! This was a dog, not a bitch. Weird, a dog under 22 inches is DQ'd from the conformation ring....didn't matter, he NQ'd anyway, went around the jump! 
I also love the Novice A entries, but our club already gives nice gift bags to all Novice A entrants. I hadn't thought of doing a high score in Nov. A, though, that's a very good idea, although I probably would not restrict that to goldens.
Great ideas here!




FlyingQuizini said:


> Do they keep track of those kind of special awards at conformation shows? We do them all the time at our obedience trial, but I didn't think it was done in conformtaion - other than for the big wins.
> 
> Why not do it at the obed show? HS CH Golden in any regular obedience class?
> 
> Another special award I like to sponsor is HS First Time Shown in Nov A. I like to support the newbies! I'll also do HS Nov A since not every trial will have a very first-timer.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

We get very little crossover between breed and obedience. A little more crossover between agility and obedience, so our club does a High Combined Obed/Agility award.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

same here, which I find very sad in the golden breed. It's why I originally thought of a crossover breed/obed. award. 
I could probably offer a $500 award to any golden winning a conformation regular class, with competition, that has an obedience title above a CD and it wouldn't cost me a cent. 


FlyingQuizini said:


> We get very little crossover between breed and obedience.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> same here, which I find very sad in the golden breed. It's why I originally thought of a crossover breed/obed. award.
> I could probably offer a $500 award to any golden winning a conformation regular class, with competition, that has an obedience title above a CD and it wouldn't cost me a cent.



Yes it would, I would enter HA HA

But seriously, I think you are painting yourself into a corner wanting to offer an award like this at a small all-breed show. I think you'd find yourself going through a lot of trouble to award something that nobody will win. I've also never seen anything like this offered at an all breed show (and trust me I've read a lot of premium lists). Not to say you couldn't be the first but I think you need to have the logistics laid out first.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh and you are mighty certain that Fisher would win BOB, LOLOL! (just kidding, he's stunning).

Thanks, that's why I posted. Sometimes things sound like such a great idea but on further examination aren't.

Maybe I'll go with something more like high score in Novice A, or something like that.




K9-Design said:


> Yes it would, I would enter HA HA
> 
> But seriously, I think you are painting yourself into a corner wanting to offer an award like this at a small all-breed show. I think you'd find yourself going through a lot of trouble to award something that nobody will win. I've also never seen anything like this offered at an all breed show (and trust me I've read a lot of premium lists). Not to say you couldn't be the first but I think you need to have the logistics laid out first.


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Just curious, have you seen any CH goldens in your obedience shows? I've never seen any. I've seen a couple who also show in breed but weren't CH dogs.


OH OH - I almost have one - Pyper has her CH and has 2 legs towards her CD (hopefully we will get that last one this fall now that her maternity leave is over). I am also hoping to have Georgia ready for her CD by next spring when we have our local specialty and she is was a CH as a puppy. They both already have their RN - does that count?


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Those are all great ideas! I wanted to stear clear of yet more ribbons, etc. but towels and/or glasses are a great idea. I've seen "directors chairs" done, too, which wouldn't be bad if I could have them embroidered with a golden and something clever.
> But what do you think of the overall idea of a combined conformation/obedience requirement? Is that too hard logistically? I thought that since I'd make it a CD or higher BEFORE THE CLOSING OF THE SHOW I'd be able to check the golden entries and see how many would even be possible winners. The embroidered items would be cool, then, because I'd know what the maximum needed would be.
> 
> Just thinking out loud....here's a different idea....
> ...


I've never seen the wording "at show closing" - CD or higher is also unnecessary because "obedience title" implies CD or better. Unless you are trophy chair the prize awarding needs to be uncomplicated. Trophy chairs are busy people and can't be ringside figuring out who gets what and who has a higher obedience title and which win was greater than another, etc. Doing a "High scoring" in the breed ring is tough - it's not as black and white as in obedience or agility where we often see "high scoring golden with a tracking title" or "high scoring golden Champion of record". 

So I think you're either prepared to award one "award" per class in the event that every class winner is in fact a CD - or you rephrase the award to something like winners dog sponsored by X or best of breed sponsored by X....Then again your trophy folks will probably work with you on phrasing or awards. We had someone want to donate a trophy for a "lowest scoring, but still qualifying ILP'ed labrador in Novice A" - as the "keep trying" award. We gently convinced them to offer something that was a little more encouraging and a lot less complicated for our trophy people to award - I think it ended up being "HS ILP'ed labrador in Novice A"...We're lucky if we have 20 entries in Novice A at our trial - I think it took 3-4 years to even have a Novice A ILP lab in the class - and even then the dog didn't qualify on the day we offered it. So yeah, the award is STILL available - for all of you ILP Lab folks in Novice A...thank god it wasn't something perishable! But still, the club has been storing her prize (I believe it was a dumbbell) for 5 years now.

Erica


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

"lowest scoring, but still qualifying ILP'ed labrador in Novice A" = we call this the "I came in last but I passed" award! (we have never won it but I have seen it many times at local trials)


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> same here, which I find very sad in the golden breed. It's why I originally thought of a crossover breed/obed. award.
> I could probably offer a $500 award to any golden winning a conformation regular class, with competition, that has an obedience title above a CD and it wouldn't cost me a cent.


Depends on the club. If you offered a $500 cash prize (which has a host of tax implications for the club and for the winner) at our trial, the "cash" would be retained by the club - so that it could be instantly "handed" to the winner. And then all prizes not won at the previous year's trial would be retained and offered at the next year's trial...So it would cost $500 - but it might be years before it was won. This is one of the reasons we don't like to do cash prizes - we really don't want to have cash (and the bank runs associated with having cash on hand), nor do we want to deal with storage and accounting of individual cash prizes as they carry over from year to year...In other words - does that cash go into the general fund (checking account) and then withdrawn the following year (and perhaps deposited several days later)? Does that money go into a new and separate account? What about other cash prizes - do they go into the same account or a separate account - no club wants to hold onto extra bank accounts. Sure, the easy answer is that the "cash" can be returned to the donor - except we've now made a precedence that an un-won prize is returned to the donor - what if so and so wants their donated dumbbell that wasn't won in april and they ask for it in July - who's going to go into storage to retrieve that dumbbell and then update the inventory sheet, etc?

Erica


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

damita said:


> "lowest scoring, but still qualifying ILP'ed labrador in Novice A" = we call this the "I came in last but I passed" award! (we have never won it but I have seen it many times at local trials)


Also known as the "by the skin of your teeth" award. 

I've seen one for "most mistakes made on course without being excused", a "most damage to the course" (bar dropping) and "greatest number of a-frame reps in a single run" awards in NADAC. NADAC of course is an interesting venue all on it's own 

E


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

CD or higher used to be unnecessary, until RALLY-O came along.
With the name "Rally Obedience" it needs to be very clear that rally titles would not count. Our club has had this dispute already!
But I agree with your point about it needing to be uncomplicated, and that's why I posted for opinions. I'm afraid that, logistically, it's just too hard to do the way I would really like to do it.
I would LOVE to award one for every class, if every class winner had at least a CD! I'd just love to see that in the golden ring.




MurphyTeller said:


> I've never seen the wording "at show closing" - CD or higher is also unnecessary because "obedience title" implies CD or better. Unless you are trophy chair the prize awarding needs to be uncomplicated. Trophy chairs are busy people and can't be ringside figuring out who gets what and who has a higher obedience title and which win was greater than another, etc. Doing a "High scoring" in the breed ring is tough - it's not as black and white as in obedience or agility where we often see "high scoring golden with a tracking title" or "high scoring golden Champion of record".
> 
> So I think you're either prepared to award one "award" per class in the event that every class winner is in fact a CD - or you rephrase the award to something like winners dog sponsored by X or best of breed sponsored by X....Then again your trophy folks will probably work with you on phrasing or awards. We had someone want to donate a trophy for a "lowest scoring, but still qualifying ILP'ed labrador in Novice A" - as the "keep trying" award. We gently convinced them to offer something that was a little more encouraging and a lot less complicated for our trophy people to award - I think it ended up being "HS ILP'ed labrador in Novice A"...We're lucky if we have 20 entries in Novice A at our trial - I think it took 3-4 years to even have a Novice A ILP lab in the class - and even then the dog didn't qualify on the day we offered it. So yeah, the award is STILL available - for all of you ILP Lab folks in Novice A...thank god it wasn't something perishable! But still, the club has been storing her prize (I believe it was a dumbbell) for 5 years now.
> 
> Erica


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> CD or higher used to be unnecessary, until RALLY-O came along.
> With the name "Rally Obedience" it needs to be very clear that rally titles would not count. Our club has had this dispute already!
> But I agree with your point about it needing to be uncomplicated, and that's why I posted for opinions. I'm afraid that, logistically, it's just too hard to do the way I would really like to do it.
> I would LOVE to award one for every class, if every class winner had at least a CD! I'd just love to see that in the golden ring.


Well, Rally Novice might be a lower title - but it's not an obedience title - it's a rally title. I suppose it's an argument over semantics as worded in the premium - but in AKC land an "obedience title" is CD, CDX, UD, UDX, OTCH, GN and GO - until the versatility stuff hits anyway.
Erica


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Just curious, have you seen any CH goldens in your obedience shows? I've never seen any. I've seen a couple who also show in breed but weren't CH dogs.
> 
> Come to Ontario.... Nyg is a CH & we'll be ready for Open in the Fall. Razz has 7 points @ 8 months & will be heading for Novice!!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, maybe I'll just SHOW at the show and forget the awards! Seems like it could become a major nuisance.



MurphyTeller said:


> Depends on the club. If you offered a $500 cash prize (which has a host of tax implications for the club and for the winner) at our trial, the "cash" would be retained by the club - so that it could be instantly "handed" to the winner. And then all prizes not won at the previous year's trial would be retained and offered at the next year's trial...So it would cost $500 - but it might be years before it was won. This is one of the reasons we don't like to do cash prizes - we really don't want to have cash (and the bank runs associated with having cash on hand), nor do we want to deal with storage and accounting of individual cash prizes as they carry over from year to year...In other words - does that cash go into the general fund (checking account) and then withdrawn the following year (and perhaps deposited several days later)? Does that money go into a new and separate account? What about other cash prizes - do they go into the same account or a separate account - no club wants to hold onto extra bank accounts. Sure, the easy answer is that the "cash" can be returned to the donor - except we've now made a precedence that an un-won prize is returned to the donor - what if so and so wants their donated dumbbell that wasn't won in april and they ask for it in July - who's going to go into storage to retrieve that dumbbell and then update the inventory sheet, etc?
> 
> Erica


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd love to come to Ontario!
The only problem is you might end up with a couple fewer dogs when I leave....



Gwen said:


> hotel4dogs said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious, have you seen any CH goldens in your obedience shows? I've never seen any. I've seen a couple who also show in breed but weren't CH dogs.
> ...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

but the people in this particular club can sit and argue semantics for HOURS! better to just be specific upfront!




MurphyTeller said:


> Well, Rally Novice might be a lower title - but it's not an obedience title - it's a rally title. I suppose it's an argument over semantics as worded in the premium - but in AKC land an "obedience title" is CD, CDX, UD, UDX, OTCH, GN and GO - until the versatility stuff hits anyway.
> Erica


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

MurphyTeller said:


> Well, Rally Novice might be a lower title - but it's not an obedience title - it's a rally title. I suppose it's an argument over semantics as worded in the premium - but in AKC land an "obedience title" is CD, CDX, UD, UDX, OTCH, GN and GO - until the versatility stuff hits anyway.
> Erica


The "versatility stuff" has hit if you mean the Versatility Obedience title. We found out that it is indeed real, AKC sends you a certificate and everything!
Also there are the Obedience Master/Grand Master/etc titles which are pretty difficult to obtain. 
I have been to many obedience trials were money is offered and IT'S FREAKIN AWESOME. I'd much rather win money than some old stupid prop I don't need collecting dust!!! Usually they offer cash awards for wins that are sure to happen : 1st in the 6 regular obedience classes, HIT and HC.

Also, I wouldn't let the absence of obedience titles on showing goldens and no CH in the obedience ring discourage or dishearten anyone. Very few goldens do both at once, or they concentrate on one before ever starting the other. Now if you said you're disheartened to see few CHs with obedience titles EVER in their life, well, I'd have to disagree because I think goldens are represented quite well in that category.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

In this area goldens that have both a CH and an obedience title (especially above a CD) are pretty uncommon. It would probably get into a long nasty battle if I even say why, so I'll just leave it as, it's not very common around here.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Cause all the pretty dogs are dumb and all the smart dogs are ugly?


Running and ducking now!
:--devil:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> In this area goldens that have both a CH and an obedience title (especially above a CD) are pretty uncommon. It would probably get into a long nasty battle if I even say why, so I'll just leave it as, it's not very common around here.


It's rare around here, too. I think it's just a matter of preference. Quiz is too small to show in breed, but even if he wasn't, there's no way I'd have invested significant time/money in showing in conformation b/c it's not my interest. Obedience is. On the other hand, I do think that as a breeder, there is a certain level of responsibility to "proving" that the dogs you breed are biddible and not just "pretty faces," and earning a JH or obedience title is a great way to demonstrate that.

Yup. Totally a double standard on my part... dog "owners" like me don't have to do both, but I think "breeders" should! Is this the part where *I* duck and cover? ;-)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

No, I happen to totally agree with you.
You aren't attempting to "sell" Quiz, so you don't need independent judgements as to his breedability in any way. 
Breeders are selling a product. IMHO, in order to do so, they need to prove, by getting the opinions of independent people, i.e., judges, that the product is worth selling. The more abilities the dog has, as demonstrated by the various types of titles, the more desirable the product should be.
As I said, IMHO.




FlyingQuizini said:


> It's rare around here, too. I think it's just a matter of preference. Quiz is too small to show in breed, but even if he wasn't, there's no way I'd have invested significant time/money in showing in conformation b/c it's not my interest. Obedience is. On the other hand, I do think that as a breeder, there is a certain level of responsibility to "proving" that the dogs you breed are biddible and not just "pretty faces," and earning a JH or obedience title is a great way to demonstrate that.
> 
> Yup. Totally a double standard on my part... dog "owners" like me don't have to do both, but I think "breeders" should! Is this the part where *I* duck and cover? ;-)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sadly all too true around here. Although some of the pretty dogs are pretty smart, too. And aggressive.




K9-Design said:


> Cause all the pretty dogs are dumb and all the smart dogs are ugly?
> 
> 
> Running and ducking now!
> :--devil:


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well what about the rest of the world? I've yet to hit the breed ring here in the west--excluding Cali  but I do know that Scout has both in her pedigree--virtually all of her grandparents have some other title including Ch (if not more).


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that's why I said, "in this area". I do think it tends to be somewhat area specific.
Tito's pedigree has TONS of OD, OS, SDHF, BIS, BISS, but not much in the way of "companion titles" except an assortment of CDs, which aren't all that impressive in a golden (sorry guys, but true). No "working titles" at all that I see.
So I guess he'll have to be the first 




GoldenSail said:


> Well what about the rest of the world? I've yet to hit the breed ring here in the west--excluding Cali  but I do know that Scout has both in her pedigree--virtually all of her grandparents have some other title including Ch (if not more).


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

roaming badly OT here, but I think one of the most awesome goldens ever bred was "Yogi" , a true dog who can "do it all" and is apparently healthy at about 11 years old.

Am. Can. Ch. OTCH Highmark Mirasol Once A Knight UDX3 TDX JH MX MXJ WC VCX OS SDHF; HIT
http://www.mirasol.org/Yogi.htm

If you look at his 5 generation pedigree, http://www.k9data.com/fivegen.asp?ID=23473, you will not see many titles after any of the names in either "companion events" or "working events", and in fact, a whole lot of dogs who weren't even CH.​


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> roaming badly OT here, but I think one of the most awesome goldens ever bred was "Yogi" , a true dog who can "do it all" and is apparently healthy at about 11 years old.
> 
> Am. Can. Ch. OTCH Highmark Mirasol Once A Knight UDX3 TDX JH MX MXJ WC VCX OS SDHF; HIT
> http://www.mirasol.org/Yogi.htm
> ...


Since it is your topic, I guess we are ok! A friend of mine who bred springers wrote an article that he shared with me. It was about breeding and this dog (I think Satan's Scud sp?) who can from relatively unknown lines and excelled in both breed, field, and other events. Everyone wanted to breed their bitch to this dog. When the breeder of the dog was interviewed about how marvelous this dog was, the breeder just said that /all/ of his dogs were that good. They've been that good for a long time so it was no surprise. The biggest difference was having a handler/owner that could take the dog that far....

So--it is really cool to look at this dog you posted. But I do think there may be a lot of quality dogs, but if you don't have the time or $$$ you will pursue your path of interest and any giftedness in other areas may go by unnoticed...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> So--it is really cool to look at this dog you posted. But I do think there may be a lot of quality dogs, but if you don't have the time or $$$ you will pursue your path of interest and any giftedness in other areas may go by unnoticed...


You are absolutely right! This certainly is the case with Yogi. He does have a marginal amount of working stuff in his pedigree, a few obedience and Senior Hunter, but not anything that would predict his success in performance venues. His owners are probably THE most successful owners of "versatile" goldens in the country, and their dogs are all from strong show lines. They have the 2nd (of only two in history) VCCH dog Nikita, CH/OTCH/TDX Yogi, CH/MACH/CT Keyser, CH/OTCH Caper...these are no accidents, it is due to having a good dog AND a GREAT trainer. 
I of course can say, that it's also no stroke of luck that Yogi has proved a very talented sire, producing CH, MH, OTCH, TDX and MACH offspring. The work ethic and intelligence are there. Yes, there is a culture with those Yogi kids, most people interested him are not wanting a new BIS dog but a multi-titled champion, and that's what he produces. Works for me.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Ahem -- as a follow up to my above post -- Yogi entered his first VST test yesterday.....and passed. So now is
CH OTCH CT Highmark Mirasol Once A Knight UDX3 JH MX MXJ WC VCX OS SDHF OBHF
Amazing.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

go Yogi! What a dog!
(produces nice kids, too, eh?)




K9-Design said:


> Ahem -- as a follow up to my above post -- Yogi entered his first VST test yesterday.....and passed. So now is
> CH OTCH CT Highmark Mirasol Once A Knight UDX3 JH MX MXJ WC VCX OS SDHF OBHF
> Amazing.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Not sure, and it's a good question. That's why I wondered if it was logistically too hard to do? I've seen special awards handed out ringside at a couple shows in breed, so maybe? I'd have to find out.
> Just curious, have you seen any CH goldens in your obedience shows? I've never seen any. I've seen a couple who also show in breed but weren't CH dogs. One, it was kind of funny, she was going on and on (to me) about her dog being a "conformation dog" and then she had the jump (in Open A) set at 20 inches!! This was a dog, not a bitch. Weird, a dog under 22 inches is DQ'd from the conformation ring....didn't matter, he NQ'd anyway, went around the jump!
> I also love the Novice A entries, but our club already gives nice gift bags to all Novice A entrants. I hadn't thought of doing a high score in Nov. A, though, that's a very good idea, although I probably would not restrict that to goldens.
> Great ideas here!


I do like Steph's idea about HS First time in Novice/HS Nov. I was also thinking special awards in conformation might be more difficult, but you could give it a go.

I see a few CH Goldens shown in obedience in my area (when I say few, I mean VERY few!). At the end of June, I happened to be competing against a CH Golden in Open A and he got a leg!

That's hilarious about the couple with the "Conformation" Golden haha!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

damita said:


> "lowest scoring, but still qualifying ILP'ed labrador in Novice A" = we call this the "I came in last but I passed" award! (we have never won it but I have seen it many times at local trials)


That made me laugh!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

damita said:


> "lowest scoring, but still qualifying ILP'ed labrador in Novice A" = we call this the "I came in last but I passed" award! (we have never won it but I have seen it many times at local trials)


I'm wondering if anyone would actually TRY to get a bad score for, let's say by using the previous example, a nice dumbbell... It's bad to think about, but I was wondering if something like that might happen!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> You are absolutely right! This certainly is the case with Yogi. He does have a marginal amount of working stuff in his pedigree, a few obedience and Senior Hunter, but not anything that would predict his success in performance venues. His owners are probably THE most successful owners of "versatile" goldens in the country, and their dogs are all from strong show lines. They have the 2nd (of only two in history) VCCH dog Nikita, CH/OTCH/TDX Yogi, CH/MACH/CT Keyser, CH/OTCH Caper...these are no accidents, it is due to having a good dog AND a GREAT trainer.
> I of course can say, that it's also no stroke of luck that Yogi has proved a very talented sire, producing CH, MH, OTCH, TDX and MACH offspring. The work ethic and intelligence are there. Yes, there is a culture with those Yogi kids, most people interested him are not wanting a new BIS dog but a multi-titled champion, and that's what he produces. Works for me.


Very well said. I agree. I don't think I can say enough how much I am in love with Yogi. I cannot put my finger on the one thing I like about him (which is probably why I love him so much). Yogi's owners are as deserving of praise as he is!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> Ahem -- as a follow up to my above post -- Yogi entered his first VST test yesterday.....and passed. So now is
> CH OTCH CT Highmark Mirasol Once A Knight UDX3 JH MX MXJ WC VCX OS SDHF OBHF
> Amazing.


There's no stopping this Golden! He's simply amazing!


----------

